# اعطال الثلاجة الباب الواحد والبابين



## mohamedelkas (27 مايو 2007)

اود ان اجاوب على اى اسئلة او استفسارات عن اعطال الثلاجات الباب الواحد والبابين
وانا تحت امركم فى اى سؤال.
وفقنى الله واياكم
اخوكم المهندس / محمد موسى


----------



## فؤاد سعيد علي (28 مايو 2007)

الأخ المهندس / محمد موسى المحترم 
تحية 
أرجو منك أن توضح لنا أسباب تراكم التلج داخل الثلاجة البخار نو فرست خلال يوم واحد من تشغيلها مع العلم بأنة تم تغيير السخان والتايمر والترموستات مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
أخيكم فؤاد سعيد علي


----------



## mohamedelkas (29 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ العزيز فؤاد سعيد اذا كنت تقصد تكون الثلج داخل كبينة الثلاجة فهذا يدل على ان مرايا الثلاجة ليست معزولة وأن السبب فى تكون الثلج على وجهى المرايا قد يكون : 
1- الفتح المتكرر لباب الكبينة
2- مراجعة تركيب بالب الثرموستات على المرايا
هذين السببين فى حاله عدم وجود اى مشاكل فى المبخر او عملية الشحن
اخى العزيز فؤاد ارجو التوضيح للسؤال حتى تكون الاجابة كافية وواضحة
شكرا لك اخى العزيز


----------



## فؤاد سعيد علي (2 يونيو 2007)

أخي / محمد موسى 
تحية 
المشكلة التي حصلت لدي في ثلاجة بخار نوفرست بابين وهي تراكم الثلج بسرعة كبيرة خلال يومين من تشغيلها وقد استبدلت السخان والتايمر والتروستات ولازالت المشكلة قائمة ، حيث كانت شغالة كويس منذو سنتين من شرائها وظهرت هذة المشكلة من قبل شهرين مما ادى لتغيير تلك القطع المذكورة نرجو منك ابداء رأيك لحل المشكلة الوضحة آنفا مع الشكر والتقدير 
أخيكم فؤاد سعيد


----------



## mohamedelkas (3 يونيو 2007)

اخى العزيز فؤاد سعيد 
راجع وتأكد من جوان الباب وهل هو به تشققات ام لا 
ارجو الرد والمتابعة


----------



## علي احمدصالح (4 يونيو 2007)

تأكد اخي الكريم من ان هنك تغذية للسخانات التي تذيب الثلج والتي تأتي عن طريق المحرك عندما يتوقف عن العمل بسبب فصل الترمستات عندماتصل درجة الحرارة داخل الكابينة الى درجة الحرارة المعير عليها الترموستات .


----------



## فؤاد سعيد علي (4 يونيو 2007)

أخوتي مهندسي التبريد.............................
أشكركم على تعاونكم لحل المشكلة التي تواجهني حول سرعة تراكم الثلج في الثلاجة نوفرست ، وقد أطلعت على أقتراحاتكم وحلولكم ... 
1 - جوان الباب بحالة جيدة جدا .
2- تغذية السخانات تعمل 
أرجو موافاتي بحلول أخرى مع تحياتي


----------



## على حسن على (5 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الكريم المشكله فى الثلاجه من احتملاين 
1- السرمو دسك 
2- انسداد خرطوم صرف المياه مما يؤدى الى تجميد المياه 
وهذا الاحتمال هو القريم لكلامك


----------



## mazen2010 (5 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم من أسباب تكون الثلج بحسب خبرتي وبشكل عام :
1- التاكد من الترمستات سواء من صلاحيتة أو من المدي سواء تبريد أو تجميد حيث هناك ترمستات يسخدم للتبريد والنوع الأخر يكون للتجميد أو من تركيبة أقصد موضع الحساس في المبخر .
2- التا كد من أن المراوح المبخر تعمل بشكل جيد من حيث الدفع وأنا تعمل بستمرار اذا توفرت في الثلاجة 
3- التاكد من تصريف المياة حيث اذا كان هناك سدد سوف يتكون الثلج.
4- التاكد من أن السخان يعمل بشكل جيد .
5- التاكد من ان شحنة الفريون كاملة 
6- التاكد من أن المبخر نطيف وليس بة أوساخ حيث الأوساخ تعيق من مرور الهواء وبتالي يتكون الثلج . 
اتمنى ان يكون الحل موجود بين هذة الأسباب
ان اصبت فهو من اللة وأن أخطئت من نفسي والشيطان


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (25 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ارجو شرح الدائره الكهربائيه للثلاجات بشكل عام ومبسط لاني ضعيف في اعمال الكهرباء ولك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## mody_sala7 (25 يونيو 2007)

اخى العزيز بما انك قمت بتغير الاجزاء التى ذكرتها فامشكلة هنا تكمن فى السرموديسك حيث انه المسئول عن تشغيل السخان فى حالة وصولة الى درجة الحرارة التى يعمل عنده


----------



## فساد (25 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
نشكر كل من ساهم فى بناء هذة القاعدة العريضة من المعلومات الهامة والقيمة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=462850


----------



## mohamedelkas (26 يونيو 2007)

الا خ فؤاد سعيد على ارجو مراجعة خرطوم صرف المياه ، حيث ان المسافة بين فتحة صرف المياه ومواسير المبخر قليلة واذا حدث سدد فى خرطوم المياه ملئت منطقة تجمع المياة فانها سوف تتجمد فى وقت قليل جدا ومن ثم يتسبب فى تكون الثلج على المبخر مما يؤثر على دائرة الهواء بالثلاجة ايضا


----------



## ehab saad (27 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الجريري (28 يونيو 2007)

,Dear mohamedelkas 
I need your advice for my one door refregirator.It doesn't give the desired cooling temperature so food keep worm and I found water droplets on the top of the inside wall.Can you help me.Thank you very much.Could it be a problem in the condinsation pipes

Note:I refer to write in Arabic but my computer has a problem and only type in English vbmenu_register("postmenu_438415", true);


----------



## bloody_Earth (28 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم

عندى ثلاجه ايديال نوفروست بابين من خمس سنوات كانت تعمل بكفأه عاليه و عند فتح باب الفريز كنت تشعر بقوة التبريد فى الفريز والهواء البارد الخارج منها
ولكن من سنتين فجأة دون اى مقدمات استيقظنا من النوم لنج ان الثلاجة ليست باردة من الداخل كأنها مفصولة طوال الليل ولما كانت الثلاجة لازالت فى فترة الضمان فاتصلت بالشركة فجأت و اخدتها و قالوا فيها تسريت و محتاجة شحن و بعد استلامها و جدت ان الثلاجه تعمل دون انقطاع او راحة فاتصلت بالشركة مرة اخرة فقالوا محتاج تغيير تايمر اذابة الثلج و فعلا تم هذا ومن يومها و الثلاجة تعمل و لكن
ليست بنفس الكفأة فى التبريد (هل معنى هذا انها تحتاج الى اعادة الشحن؟؟) <====== 1
وبعد فترة اصبح صوت الموتور عالى <=========== 2

ولكن لم افكر فى طلب الصيانه مرة اخرى

بالأمس صباحا وجدت ان الماء الموضوع فى اناء بالفريز صاقع و لكن ليس ثلج كالعاده
الفريز صاقع و المروحه تعمل و الجزء الخاص بالباب الثانى للثلاجه يعمل عادى من غير مشاكل

قمت بفصل الثلاجه لساعه و اعدت تشغيها وانتظرت لمده 4 ساعات و فتحت الفريز وجدت ان الماء لازال ماء و ليس ثلج وهذا الحال مستمر من الأمس

فما هو سبب هذا المشكلة ؟؟ <========3

طبعا الجو حار هذة الأيام ولا يوجد تكييف فى المطبخ و لا يوجد اطفال قد يتركون باب الثلاجه مفتوح او هناك فتح متكرر للثلاجه

فارجو النصيحة
طبعا انا طلبت فنى هايجى يفصحها و لكن اطلب الأستشارة هنا ايضا

ولكم تحياتى

وشكرا مقدما


----------



## عمرو101 (9 يوليو 2007)

انا عندى ثلاجة سامسونج نو فروست و فجاة اصبحت لا تبرد جيدا كما كانتحيث ان الهوأ الزى يخرج من فتحات الغرفتين اصبح ضعيف عن السابق فما هى المشكلة فى نظركم و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kondor (11 يوليو 2007)

اعتقد يا اخي ا لكريم ان المشكلة في شحنة الفريون أذا تأكدت من الاحتمالات الأخرى والعلم عند الله


----------



## mohamedelkas (11 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز عمر 101
بجاء مراجعة المروحة خلف المبخر
فتحات دخول وخروج الهواء من والى كبينة المبخر
قابض التحكم فى كمية الهواء الداخلة للكبينة السفلى


----------



## apees (19 سبتمبر 2007)

اجو من صاحب المشكلة توضيح نوع الثلاجة ورقم الموديل حتى يمكن الافادة لان كل ثلاجة لها الاعطال المالفة للفنين
م/ محمود عبيس


----------



## م.سعد نجم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود عظيم با اخوة
هل يمكن افادتى بمعلومات عن الثلاجة التى بها سخان هذه المسمى نوفروست ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

good participation


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## ياسر الحارث (19 سبتمبر 2008)

عندى ثلاجه 2باب الفريزريعمل فقط المتور صوته عالي


----------



## ياسر الحارث (19 سبتمبر 2008)

عندى ثلاجه 2باب الفريزريعمل فقط المتور صوته عالي


----------



## tegar_20072002 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*عندى مشكله*

ايه هى اعطال الثلاجه التلاته باب


----------



## tegar_20072002 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ يا سر الحارث رجاء التاكد من الموسير الشحن وامبير الماتور


----------



## إيهاب2007 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى الكريم 
أرجو منك شرح ثرموستات ثلاجة 2 باب 
وتوضيح معنى الأطراف 3، 4، 6 وطريقة توصيلهم بالدائرة 
ولك منى ألف شكر


----------



## dahyswak (13 يناير 2009)

ارجوالاستفسار
الدوران المستمر للثلاجة وعدم الفصل رغم تغير السرموستات


----------



## طارق99 (3 يونيو 2009)

عندى مشكله فى الثلاجه14 قدم نوفرست قمت بتغير الموتور وهو يعمل ولكن ظهرت مشكله التبريد حيث ان الثلاجه تقوم بالتبريد اعلى واسفل ولن الفريزر لا يجمد حتى المياه وقمت بتغير التيمر اكثر من مره ويختفى العيب ثم يظهر مره اخرى بعد حوالى شهر من تركيب التيمر الجديد


----------



## طارق99 (3 يونيو 2009)

ارجوا من سيدكم الافاده


----------



## a-f_2006 (11 يونيو 2009)

أخي الكريم تأكد من القطعه الموصله بالسخان الدوفريست


----------



## hasi1971 (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليك اخي 
وشكرا على الخدمة 
اريد معرفة كيفية شحن الفريون وبطريقة مفصلة جدا
شكرا


----------



## اشرف 66 (15 يونيو 2009)

عزيزى 

احتمال وراد ان يكون الزمن القصير للتايمر 5 دقايق و ليس 25 دقيقه 

و الاحتمال الاخير بعد اطلاعى ع مشاركات الاخوة يوجد خلل ف الدائرة الكهربائيه

لانو هم 3 اسباااب ما فى رابع الهم اما السخان او الترمستات العاكس او التايمر

فلا اقتنع بوجود سبب رابع بعد الاتاكد من مصرف المااء 

شكرا لك


----------



## huss_127 (29 يونيو 2009)

عندي ثلاجة الكتروستار 16 نوفورست جوان الباب الخاص بها في تشققات مما تسبب في تسريب ماء من داخل الثلاجة اريد ان اعرف كيفية تركيب الجوان لهذا النوع من الثلاجات والاماكن المتوافر بها
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو أفنان (6 يوليو 2009)

عندى ثلاجة ايديال نوفرست 14 قدم اشتريتها منذ أربعة سنوات وبعد سنه ونصف تعطلت فاتصلت بالتوكيل الذى يبعد عنى حوالى مائة كيلو فبعث سيارة وقمت بدفع ايجارها وتم اصلاحها بمبلغ مائة وعشرين بخلاف مصاريف النقل مع أننى فى فترة الضمان لأن فترة الضمان ثلاث سنوات
وبعدها بستة أشهر تعطلت مرة أخرى فأحضرت لها فنى لأنه سيكون أرحم من الضمان وقال لى إنها تحتاج إلى شحن فقمت بشحنها وبعد أسبوعين تعطلت مرو أخرى فأحضرت لها نفس الفنى وقام بشحنها ثانية وثالثة ثم اكتشف أن السربنتينة مجموعة المواسير بها برومة وثقوب لأنها فوق حوض المياة الفايظ من الثلاجة مما يؤثر على المواسيروقام بتغيرها وبعد شهرين تعطلت مرة أخرى فأحضرت الفنى مرة أخرى وقام بتغير شىء يقوم على مساعدة تشغيل الماتور وقامت الثلاجة بالتبريد الطبيعى ولكن بعد ثلاث ساعات تعطلت مرو أخرى ... ماذا أفعل هل يرجى تصليحها لا ضمان نافع ولا فنى نافع أفيدونى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف 66 (6 يوليو 2009)

للاسف الشديد تم شحن الثلاجه اكثر من مرة بالفريون اعتقد انه تم اضعاف الماتور لانو اشتغل بدون فريون فترة ولو بقصيرة لهذا اذا تم تغير قطعه الماتور الاوفلوت يعنى انو ممكن يكون الماتور صار ياخد امبير عالى 

اول شى فحص امبير الماتور و بما انو تم معالجه تسريب الفريون معتقدش حيكون عندك مشكله ف الفريون

بعتقد مشكله دوران الماتور بصورة طبيعيه و بانتظار جديدك بعد الفحص


----------



## sanira (6 يوليو 2009)

بماانه هنالك تراكم للثلج فان المروحة التي تدفع الهواء قد تكون عاطلة اذا كانت الثرموستتات جيدة والسخان كذلك فالمشكلة بالمروحة التي تدفع الهواء..................eng. sanira


----------



## حسام العقبي (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا من الاخوان المهندسين توضيح سبب عطل ثلاجة الاوفر لود والرلي مفحوص والضاغط قمت بفحص الاقطاب ووجدت انها تقرا توصيل ولاكن لايعمل الضاغط علما ان الفولتية 220 فولت .


----------



## alaa elzeiny (8 يوليو 2009)

هناك عيب اخر لم يزكر يمكن ان يسبب حدوث ثلج في المبخر وهو السدد حيث انه لو هناك سدد في مواسير المبخر ولو كان هذا السدد نسبي فانه بسبب ذلك يتكون ثلج في المبخر بسرعه حتي مع عمل السخانات


----------



## سمراء عدن (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً على المجهود المبدول


----------



## حيدر اسماعيل (8 يوليو 2009)

*الحل الاكيد انشاء اللة*

اللة بالخير عليك اخي العزيز رجع افحص الي بدلتهن ورجعهن وشوف


----------



## مصرية2 (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم الثلاجة مش شغالة عندى خالص الباب الاعلى فيه تبريد بسيط ومش بتجمد والباب السفلى لايعمل ايه الحل ارجو الرد سريعا:81:


----------



## مصرية2 (19 أغسطس 2009)

لوسمحتم الرد والحل ايه بسرعة
ضرورى 
شكرا:56:


----------



## مصرية2 (19 أغسطس 2009)

وللمعلومة نوع الثلاجة الكتروستار


----------



## مصرية2 (19 أغسطس 2009)

وللمعلومة نوع الثلاجة الكتروستار وارجو الرد على الايميل ضرورى


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 أغسطس 2009)

alaa elzeiny قال:


> هناك عيب اخر لم يزكر يمكن ان يسبب حدوث ثلج في المبخر وهو السدد حيث انه لو هناك سدد في مواسير المبخر ولو كان هذا السدد نسبي فانه بسبب ذلك يتكون ثلج في المبخر بسرعه حتي مع عمل السخانات




انا اوافقك مئة بالمئة اخي الكريم ويعود سبب الانسداد للاوساخ المتراكمة داخل المبخر الناتجة عن الاشياء المخزنة بالثلاجة


----------



## عمر على مهنى (22 أغسطس 2009)

عندى ثلاجة ايديال نوفروست 2 باب الموتور يعمل ولكن الثلاجة والفريزر لا يجمد ولا يبرد الرجاء الرد سريع للاهمية


----------



## mrzak (3 سبتمبر 2009)

لدي ثلاجة من نوع بنكوان تم تبديل مفتاح عيار الحرارة لها 
وهي الآن تقوم بالتبريد زيادة عن اللزوم في القسم العادي وليس الفريزر 
حتى أن الثلج يتجمع على أطرافها من الداخل 

فماهو الحل لهذه المشكلة برأيكم ​


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 سبتمبر 2009)

mrzak قال:


> لدي ثلاجة من نوع بنكوان تم تبديل مفتاح عيار الحرارة لها
> وهي الآن تقوم بالتبريد زيادة عن اللزوم في القسم العادي وليس الفريزر
> حتى أن الثلج يتجمع على أطرافها من الداخل
> 
> فماهو الحل لهذه المشكلة برأيكم ​



اخي الكريم المسؤول عن درجة الحرارة بالاسفل هو الدامبر( عيار موجود بين الفريزر والقسم العادي) وله عيار انت الان حاول تقليل العيار فقط


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مصرية2 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتم الثلاجة مش شغالة عندى خالص الباب الاعلى فيه تبريد بسيط ومش بتجمد والباب السفلى لايعمل ايه الحل ارجو الرد سريعا:81:



اولا
يحب تنظيف المكثف(الشبك الاسود خلف الثلاجة) من الغبار او ان الثلاجة موجودة بمنطقة حارة جدا ويحب تغيير مكانها

ثانيا
عند لمس المكثف يجب ان تكون حرارته اعلى من حرارة الجو وان لم يكن كذلك فاعلم ان الثلاجة بها تسريب وتحتاج الى شحن بالفريون


----------



## سميرمحمدسمير (24 يناير 2010)

الثلاجة معلة رغم ان الكهرباء موصله بها فما افعل


----------



## خالد جعباص (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خالد جعباص (25 فبراير 2010)

كان عندى نفس المشكلة وغيرت السربنتينة من حديد الى نحاس وشحنت الثلاجة و اشتغلت تمام وبعد ستة اشهر حدث نفس العيب فى التبريد ووجدت انسداد فى السربتينة قام الفنى بقطع السربنتية الرفيعة وفضى الفريون وضغط فريو فى السربنتينة لمل خرج واخد دورتة قفل السربنتينة وكمل الشحن والحمد للة اشتغلت تمام


----------



## 1998 (25 فبراير 2010)

اخى العزيز حيث انك قمت بتغيير السخان والتايمر والثرموستات والمشكله ما زالت قائمه 
عليك بالتاكد من شحنه الفريون
فحص جوان الباب


----------



## معتز الحضري (23 مايو 2010)

السادة الأعزاء عندي مشكلة مروحة الفريزر لا تعمل لا أدري ماهي المشكلة


----------



## معتز الحضري (23 مايو 2010)

الأخوة الكرام عندي ثلاجة ناشونال نو فروست وكانت تعمل بحالة جيدة وفاجأه لاحظة بأن التبريد بالجزأ الأسفل لا يعمل بالرغم بأن الفريزر بيجمد الأشياء ومافي مشكلة فيه وبالفحص عرفت بأن مروحة الفريزر لاتعمل خرجت المروحة خارج الدائرة وجربتها علي 220 فولت لاقيتها تعمل بس داخل دائرة الثلاجة لا تعمل برجاء الرد سريع عن هذه المشكلة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## gamalb612 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

الترموستات لايعمل بشكل جيد وبالتالى يتكون ثلج


----------



## زكريا عبدالرازق (4 سبتمبر 2010)

التحية لكم مهندسى التبريد والتكييف
لدى ثلاجة كولدير بابين تبرد من اعلى فقط (الفريز) ولا يوجد تبريد فى الاسفل عند الفحص قال الفنى يوجد تسرب تم الشحن اكثر من مرة ولكن دون جدوى اخر مرة تم تغيير كل الماكينة ولكن بعد ايام تعود المشكلة
بدلتها بنوع LG بابين ايضا لشتغلت بنجاح عدة شهور ولكن ألان نفس مشكلة الثلاجة بدأت تظهر تم تغيير الكوندينسر فاصبحت تبرد فى الاعلى فقط (لدينا مشكلة فى ضعف التيار والجهد فقط 180v هل هو المشكلة وهل استخدام منظم للكهرباء كاف لحل المشكلة)
ودمتم


----------



## ابوعبدالله5/8 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ثلاجه نوفروست بالنسبه المعدل الطبيعى لزمن الايقاف والتشغيل


----------



## mido1985 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عندى ثلاجة كريازى14 قدم 
المشكلة ان الفريزر مش بيجمد خالص والكابينة تعمل دون مشاكل 
بعد فترة الكابينة مش بتبرد 
اتصلت بخدمة العملاء قالو لى ان المشكلة فى الماتور ويحتاج الى تغير
ارجو الافادة فى حل المشكلة وهل فعلا كدة الماتور محروق
لو امكن معرفة قدرة الماتور وسعرة كام وشكرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن السويدي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي ثلاجة هيتاشي بابين الفريزر يبرد حلاوة أما الجزء الأسفل لايبرد حتى عندما أفتح الباب وأضغط عل الزر لاأسمع صوت المروحة الرجاء أعطوني احتمالات الأعطال وشكرا


----------



## hasan72 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم عندي الثلاجة البخار الباب الفوق الفريزر يجمد الاكل ممتاز لكن الباب يلي تحت لا يبرد خلاص شو المشكلة الرجاء الرد ؟


----------



## hasan72 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

المثل بيقول اسال مجرب لما الثلاجة الباب الفوق يبطل يثلج افصلها من 4- 5 ساعات وادلق فيها ماء ساخن بيغلي غلي واتركها كمان ساعة وبعدين شغلها .........؟ واسف على الدخول على اختصاص الاخ المهندس


----------



## عادل موك (30 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم عندي ثلاجة ايديال 8 قدم قديمة باب واحد الموتور فاصل تماما مع العلم ان لمبة الثلاجة تضئ عند فتح الباب ارجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (30 مارس 2011)

مشكور على موضوعك المهم


----------



## zizomnam33 (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم .
انا عندى ثلاجا كلفينيتور نوفرست 2 باب .المشكلة انها تشتغل 3 ساعات وتفصل متشتغلشى تانى الا ما افصل الفيشا واسمع تكة واحط الفيشا تشتغل مع العلم انها بدون تيمر فى لوحة بها مكونات بس
ارجو الافادة مع انى رفقط الموديل وصورة الدائرة الكهربائية الخاصة بيها


----------



## moonlight82 (31 مايو 2011)

عندي ثلاجة الكتروستار برستيج نوفروست فيها تسريب ماء من الداخل بدا اولا من المكان اعلى الباب السفلي الذي به جزء مطاطي ثم تحول الى الخرطوم الظاهرفي الحافظة اسفل الفريزر والان لا اعرف مكان التسريب ولكن الماء النازل منها كثير ومع هذه المشكلة فان التبريد بها قد قل ارجو افادتي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## نجم الدين احمد (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم: عندي مشكلة في ثلاجة ايديال معدل- باب واحد- وهي أن الضاغط يعمل باستمرار دون توقف ...قمت باستبدال الترموستات بآخر جديد من نفس النوع لكن المشكلة مازالت كما هي . هل الترموستات يحتاج الي ضبط معين حيث أني لاحظت مسمار قلاووظ داخلي أعتقد يتحكم في التوصيل والقطع ؟ برجاء الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## سليم ابو حنين (4 نوفمبر 2011)

السخان لا يعمل بشكل جيد .وذلك يتسبب عدم دخول الاهواء البارد الى الكانينه وانا ميش عراف اعمل ايه


----------



## بيشوى_تبريد وتكيف (13 فبراير 2012)

يا اخ مازن انت كلامك جميل بس من اكبر الاحتمالات التاكد من جوان الباب بس انت كلامك كلو صح المفروض المراجعة على كل الى انت قولت علية لمعرفة سبب العطل


----------



## بيشوى_تبريد وتكيف (3 مارس 2012)

يا استاز فواد اتاكد من جوان الباب او التاكد من عدم سدد مجرات المياة وشكرا


----------



## juliadarwich (18 أبريل 2012)

بسم ألله 
ألسلام عليكُم جميعاً
أشكُركُم على قبول إستضافتي في هذا *ألمُنتدى ألمِعطاء*
لدي مُشكِله في ألبَرّاد ألموجود في ألمطبخ
ألنوع *فريجيدير Frigidaire، طبقتان*
١ـ *ألطبقه ألعُليا ثلاجه وتعمل بكفاءه*
٢ـ ألطبقه ألسّفلى حيث نضع ألطعام وألفواكه وألبيض وغيره ، أيضاً تعمل
ولكن* يومياً هُناك ماء يتسَرّب على ألأرض*
إذاً مُشكِلتي في* تسرُّب ألماء*
أرجو إفادتي ، قد أجد ألحل عندكُم
شاكِرةً فضلكُم
​


----------



## نونة نوت (17 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
عندى ثلاجة سامسونج 14 قدم
تثلج الفريز جيد جدا ولكن
كمان تثلج كل الاطعمة الموجودة بالكابينة السفلى
ومن ثم يتلف كل الخضار
ارجو المساعدة 
وشكرا
​


----------



## حنان73 (23 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم أريد الإستفسار عن ثلاجة من نوع كوندور ببابين الباب الأول يمشي بطريقة جيدة أما الثاني مش بيشتغل عطلان أريد إفادتي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
عاجل رمضان على الأبواب
رمضان كريم وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## abdullah ghabbash (23 يونيو 2013)

الاخوه الاعضاء ارجو تزويدي ببرنامج صيانه وقائيه لبرادات مياه الشرب المتحركه والمركبه على الجدران - بمعني موعد تغيير الفلاتر واخذ عينه من الماء للفحص وتنظيف المصافي الخ<br>ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abdullah ghabbash (23 يونيو 2013)

ارجو تزويدي ان امكن ببرنامج مواعيد صيانة برادات مياه الشرب كالتي موجوده في المرافق العامه كالمستشفيات والجامعات - بحيث يحتوي البرنامج على مواعيد تغيير الفلاتر وصيانة الصنبور والنظافه وفحص عينة مياه ------ الخ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## rana13 (18 يوليو 2013)

عندي براد 8 قدم باب واحد تبريده ضعيف ... اود ان اعرف سبب ذلك .. مشكورييييين


----------



## eg2nd (30 مايو 2015)

عندى تلاجه ايديال اليت 14 قدم نوفروست المشكله الحاليه عدم التبريد نهائيا مع العلم ان الماتور يعمل ومراوح الفريزر تعمل والاضاءه وكل شئ لكن لا يوجد تبريد وجربت تغيير ال bts والاوفر لود الماتور يعمل لكن دون تبريد دلونى افادكم الله 
ملحوظه الماتور يسخن سريعا بمجرد انه يشتغل
ملوحظه تانيه ما فائده التايمر الموجود اسفل التلاجه من الخلف لانى حاولت احركه اتضح لى انه اتجاه واحد ولا يعود ؟


----------

